# Canidae Grain Free ALS Dog Food



## Jennifer1 (Nov 16, 2008)

Has anyone been using the NEW GRAIN FREE by Canidae? I would appreicate any input...


----------



## Matt1 (Dec 16, 2008)

We started using it full time about 1 week ago. Switching time between Royal Canin GSD and the Canidea was about 10 days.

RC was causing itchy skin in both - No scratching on the Canidea

A lil gassy at first, but that settled down and so far has been good. After 1 month I'll report on if there have been any changes in Coat or Energy. 

I have to admit they seem more excited about dinner (2x daily) then they did before. GSD 1 Male 1 Female - 4.5 & 3 Years old


----------



## mc (Jan 14, 2009)

I am going to try grain free als canidae on Friday.I had my six labs on Canidae als original formula for the past ten years and when they changed their formula my dogs skin went berserk! Red,pimply and itchy,they still have the red/brown skin from it.I switched them to Merrick Before grain and they are doing quite well on it.I am willing to try Canidae again but without all the useless grains,cracked pearl barley being the main culprit.The Merrick is pricey but it works,their energy level is that of a puppy and they adore the taste.So we will see if Canidae works for our family again....I sure hope so,if not we will gladly return to Merrick BG.What ever works best for our dogs.


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

I admit that I was leary to use this food as soon as it showed up at my pet store because of the past issues with the GI problems associated with their grain based ALS formula change. Two things changed my mind:
1. Needed to find a less expensive alternative to Wellness Core
2. Review of the food on the dogfoodanalysis.com website
I am transitioning to the food very slowly(over 2-3 weeks). So far there have been no signs of any gastric upset. Stools are firm and possibly a little smaller, even thought the Canidae is slightly more caloric dense than the Core.


----------



## Sarah3 (Sep 21, 2009)

We just switched our 6 month old lab puppy to it and love it. When we adopted her she was on Eukanuba (which is part of Iams and i have a serious moral issue with that company). Even though she was doing fine on the Eukanuba I couldn't buy it anymore so we switched her to Blue Buffalo which she didn't handle well..after 3 weeks her poop was still runny and nasty. We think she may have a rice intolerance since we switched from a food with tons of corn to rice as the carbohydrate. We were told to pull the Blue out ASAP & we only had a little bit of the Eukanuba left to switch her over...2 day's later her BM's are more normal and much smaller. She in now on the Canidae 100% and eat's about 1/2 what she was eating before. We think its a great food....but are sorry to hear of the troubles others are having. The grain free ALS is a great food for us.


----------



## Sue1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Our dogs have been on the Canidae grain free for a few weeks now. We have fed California Natural or Evo for a long time, and read where it is healthy to switch brand names occasionally. They love home cooked meals once a week, and occasionally raw. We decided to try Canidae grain free as an alternate with Natura brands of Evo and Calif. Natural. Our 12 year old Doberman has developed dandruff in the last few days. I've increased his brushing since observing the dandruff, and am getting more hair in the brush than usual. I have no idea at this point if this is due to the Canidae or not, but it is a thought. He has always had great skin and coat. I'll try researching a little more and see if I can find any others that report this.


----------



## Tracy1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Some time ago, I tried this for my three large breed mutts (one of whom suffers bad allergies) as a relatively affordable grain free alternative to Blue Buffalo, which they had been on for a while. Long story short, after weaning from old to new, the tremendous gas and soft stool (even in my guy who has always had firm stool, no matter what!) still hadn't subsided after a few weeks. Immediately upon switching back to Blue Buffalo, the GI problems went away for all three dogs. I like to give my dogs some variety, while ensuring that allergies, GI issues, and the needs of my senior dog are all addressed. The search continues for food that fits all their needs. Orijen or Honest Kitchen is my next try, I think.


----------



## Shannon4 (Jan 8, 2010)

I switched my 6 year-old cocker to Canidae ALS Grain Free. I thought I'd try it after reading about the benefits of grain-free diets. My dog periodically has seizures. I wanted to see if this would make a difference. Before the switch to grain-free the seizures were about every 3 months. So we'll see if the grain-free makes a differnce. I have noticed, my dog poops less with the grain-free. Goes less often and the amount of poop is much less.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Tracy, are you sure it's the grain ?? If it is not the grain, California Natural is another good choice, but it does have a lot of rice in it.


----------



## Rebecca1 (Feb 17, 2010)

I originally had my 4 month old goldendoodle puppy on purina one large breed and wanted to get her on a better food. I switched her to Wellness large breed puppy then to California Natural Chicken and rice. She had diarrhea and loose stools on all of these foods for a month or more. I even had her tested for parasites which was negative. Out of desperation I switched her to Canidae ALS Grain Free hoping that it would help with the diarrhea and also so that our 6 year old Golden Retriever could be on the same food. Within 1 day her diarrhea was gone and she hasn't had anymore loose stools. Both the puppy and my older dog love this food and can't wait to dive into their bowls. I guess the puppy has an intolerance to rice. I couldn't be happier with this Canidae Grain Free Formula.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Great to hear you found a good food and match for your dog. My dog could not eat Merrick, awful diarrhea. But I still think it's a good food, just not a good match for my dog.


----------



## Wally1 (Dec 9, 2010)

My Cane corso pup ( 12 weeks now ) has been eating the grain free ALS and loves it. his stool is always firm and has no problems with skin conditions. unfortunatley our vet told us that he should be eating puppy food. Do I do what the vet says or keep him on the grain free ALS?????? If I switch, I will be feeding him fromm large breed puppy food. She says he needs the puppy food for proper growth.


----------



## deb3 (Jan 17, 2011)

I switched from Natural Choice to Canidae Grain Free ALS Dog Food. They've been eating this food for 2 months now and they both have horrible gas and poop twice as much as when they ate Natural Choice. I still think grain free is the way to go, I just need to find one that doesn't cause gas.


----------



## Charlie2 (Apr 13, 2011)

I switched my dog to Canidae all life stages, but luckily i heard about grain free ALS. We will switch to grain free once he finishes his last package. I have done way too much research, and it turned out all life stages isn't the best after all.


----------



## Charlie2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello wally, if your vet says to switch it would be best. Is your vet experienced? Well, if he does he should know best. I'd much rather prefer Canidae grain free. But there is always canidae all life stages.


----------



## Anna5 (Apr 18, 2011)

There is a better canidae fromula and it is still grain free. Canidae pure sky grain free is far better, and it rates 9 stars. Canidae pure land grain free rates 9 stars too.


----------



## Margie (Sep 17, 2011)

I put my Husky on Canidae Pure Land grain free about a month ago, about a week after she started itching, still not sure if its the food or the environment, she was raised on the Canidae ALS, but I decided to try the grain free... I was wondering if anyone else has been having itchy dogs on the grain free canidae??


----------

